# Dog's don't eat meat?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I was on the Alaskan Malamute forum, and this is what this lady said:

*I am trying to find a vegetarian dog food for my Alaskan Malamute. I
don't think he likes Natural Balance.? He weighs 120 lbs. so cost is a factor. Any suggestions? Non-vegetarian IS NOT an option so DO NOT bother to try to recommend a non-vegetarian diet.*

Any thoughts?

I respect other members and I didn't try to say otherwise. But, I coudn't help her because dogs are not vegetarians!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Does she have a reason behind this or is she just a weirdo?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> I was on the Alaskan Malamute forum, and this is what this lady said:
> 
> *I am trying to find a vegetarian dog food for my Alaskan Malamute. I
> don't think he likes Natural Balance.? He weighs 120 lbs. so cost is a factor. Any suggestions? Non-vegetarian IS NOT an option so DO NOT bother to try to recommend a non-vegetarian diet.*
> ...


what does weighing 120 pounds have to do with cost wouldnt that make cost a big factor due to bigger appetite?
shes probably one of those fools whothinks human vegetarians are healthy too.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

hey watch it. there are vegetarians on here. and YES we are healthy


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

ruckusluvr said:


> hey watch it. there are vegetarians on here. and YES we are healthy


But WE aren't carnivores:wink: It's completely different for a human to be on a vegetarian diet and a dog to be on one.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

But he said:


RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> shes probably one of those fools whothinks human vegetarians are healthy too.


Thus implying that human vegetarians aren't healthy. I happen to think I'm very healthy thank you very much.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

She is a total nut case and wasn't it here that someone posted a new brand of dog food with no meat ???

Annnd I totally believe humans need meat ...Sorry veg heads, LOL.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^^Yes, someone did post a veggie dog food on here. Can't remember the name of the food though...


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

You should tell her to please, for the welfare of the animal, give her dog to someone who will feed it meat. She has no business owning a carnivore. 

Can you imagine the outrage if you went on some horse or rabbit lovers forum and wrote, "Does anyone know of a meat-based horse/rabbit feed? Vegetarian feed IS NOT an option so DO NOT bother to try to recommend a vegetarian diet." 

:wink:

Jay


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^ Like me, hehe!! Now you got me thinking. I will go back and write something...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Annnd I totally believe humans need meat ...Sorry veg heads, LOL.


Let's stop attacking people's personal choices in the kibble section, shall we? there's already a thread for this in another part of the forum though it has more to do with getting information on the topic rather than insulting people.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Let's stop attacking people's personal choices in the kibble section, shall we? there's already a thread for this in another part of the forum though it has more to do with getting information on the topic rather than insulting people.


i agree. let's stick to talking about dogs. this is a dog forum you know. LOL.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> She is a total nut case and wasn't it here that someone posted a new brand of dog food with no meat ???


I believe it was the HSUS's new food. http://www.petco.com/product/107525/Humane-Choice-Organic-Premium-Dog-Food.aspx

Richelle


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I believe it was the HSUS's new food. Humane Choice Organic Partnered with The Humane Society of the US Organic Premium Dog Food at PETCO
> 
> Richelle


Haha... I agree that a dog should have a diet consisting of meat (of course ), but I must say that that food's ingredients are definitely better then this:

Ground rice, soybean meal, cracked pearled barley, canola oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), calcium carbonate, dicalcium phosphate, salt, dehydrated carrots, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), inositol, niacin supplement, vitamin A supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, beta-carotene, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, menadione sodium bisulfite complex, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), garlic oil, minerals (zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, iron proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), onion extract, garlic powder, rosemary extract.

A delicious Nature's Recipe variety made from rice, soy, barley, canola oil and a wee bit of carrot.....mmmmmmm...tasty. :tongue:


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Is it funny a dog food company can produce such a lousy as this, but then also produce a fantastic food in Instinct. Makes ya kinda wonder if their is anything going on behind the scenes...... Like,,,, oops thats is not supose to go into that mix.


Just one of the reasons I feed 4 different brands.


----------



## Sir (Feb 4, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> what does weighing 120 pounds have to do with cost wouldnt that make cost a big factor due to bigger appetite?
> shes probably one of those fools whothinks human vegetarians are healthy too.


Some of vegetarians are, if they have a great understanding how to compliment their diet with the items which can only be found in meat.


ruckusluvr said:


> hey watch it. there are vegetarians on here. and YES we are healthy


Most people in general think this too. Until... :wink:


Todd said:


> But WE aren't carnivores:wink: It's completely different for a human to be on a vegetarian diet and a dog to be on one.


Exactly!


rannmiller said:


> But he said:
> 
> 
> Thus implying that human vegetarians aren't healthy. I happen to think I'm very healthy thank you very much.


:smile:


JayJayisme said:


> You should tell her to please, for the welfare of the animal, give her dog to someone who will feed it meat. She has no business owning a carnivore.
> 
> Can you imagine the outrage if you went on some horse or rabbit lovers forum and wrote, "Does anyone know of a meat-based horse/rabbit feed? Vegetarian feed IS NOT an option so DO NOT bother to try to recommend a vegetarian diet."


Newton's third law of motion. :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Sir said:


> Some of vegetarians are, if they have a great understanding how to compliment their diet with the items which can only be found in meat.
> 
> Most people in general think this too. Until... :wink:


Well I'm sure your bacon-grease filled arteries and the beef rotting in your colon aren't doing you any favors, so again, let's keep the personal insults to a minimum and the thread on-topic, shall we? 

Anyway, Germanshepherdlover, harrkim was actually displaying ingredients from Nature's _Recipe_, not Nature's Variety, just to clear that up :smile:

And it all looks pretty awful for carnivores.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

does the dog have a meat allergy??? I mean why in the world would a dog not need meat! That is just sad!:frown: I hope she's not realy going to do this to her dog! There are though veggie foods just for dogs! I wonder how the sales are going on them though! Ask her her reasoining for wanting the dog to be strickly on a veggie diet!
My daughter was vegan and vegeterian she actually said it was the best she ever felt!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

*I respect other member wishes but seeing that the mal is my favorite breed, I just have to say something because this really saddens me. Dogs need MEAT in their diet! A dog cannot thrive without meat. Unless your dog is allergic to meat, please, please provide it with such. Dogs were born as carnivores and should be treated that way. A dog with no meat in it's diet, will guaranteed have health deficiencies along the way. I am not trying to be mean here, just saying how carnivores should be fed.*

This is what I'm planning on replying with. Any suggestions or is this OK?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think that sounds like a pretty inoffensive way to respond.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> I think that sounds like a pretty inoffensive way to respond.


So, should I change it and be offensive?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I would be a vegetarian in a heartbeat if I had the willpower. 

That being said, dogs need meat.
So do cats.

I wish people would realize that!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> So, should I change it and be offensive?


No, not at all! I think it's good and inoffensive so you hopefully don't make this crazy person angry :smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh okay. I just thought you meant differently...


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Anyway, Germanshepherdlover, harrkim was actually displaying ingredients from Nature's _Recipe_, not Nature's Variety, just to clear that up :smile:


Haha...sorry I did kinda put "recipe" and "variety" in close proximity there.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

So Mr. Malluver, any response yet? I'm dying to know!!!:biggrin: lol


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> So Mr. Malluver, any response yet? I'm dying to know!!!:biggrin: lol


Me too! I mostly wanna know the reasons for it!

And I think it's MISS Malluver. :wink:

Richelle


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> *I respect other member wishes but seeing that the mal is my favorite breed, I just have to say something because this really saddens me. Dogs need MEAT in their diet! A dog cannot thrive without meat. Unless your dog is allergic to meat, please, please provide it with such. Dogs were born as carnivores and should be treated that way. A dog with no meat in it's diet, will guaranteed have health deficiencies along the way. I am not trying to be mean here, just saying how carnivores should be fed.*
> 
> This is what I'm planning on replying with. Any suggestions or is this OK?


sounds to nice...no dogs are allergic to meats. maybe specific meats but not meats in generals.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^I'm a miss malluver :wink:. And no, no response yet but I will let you know...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> sounds to nice...no dogs are allergic to meats. maybe specific meats but not meats in generals.


That's what I changed it to. Specific meats. And I didn't want to be rude to her. I don't want to make her crazier than she already is!!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> ^^^I'm a miss malluver :wink:. And no, no response yet but I will let you know...


Haha...sorry. Don't know what made me think Mr...just started typing. I think it might have been because I looked at some of the picture you have up and I noticed a man in them....think that just stuck in my brain.  Sowwie :frown:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> Haha...sorry. Don't know what made me think Mr...just started typing. I think it might have been because I looked at some of the picture you have up and I noticed a man in them....think that just stuck in my brain.  Sowwie :frown:


no worries. that's just my little bro in my sig. but for the record, i am a 125 lb. petite female that owns a big strong a$$ 115 lb. malamute! hehe


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> no worries. that's just my little bro in my sig. but for the record, i am a 125 lb. petite female that owns a big strong a$$ 115 lb. malamute! hehe


lol...one bad a$$ momma :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^Yep LOL! Oh now I remember, there is a man in one of my album pics. That's my older bro...

That's probably what you looked at. Anyway, I will post a reply asap.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Still no response from the lady. I hope I didn't make her go even crazier!!! That forum is not very active anyway, so not sure if I'll get a response...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> no worries. that's just my little bro in my sig. but for the record, i am a 125 lb. petite female that owns a big strong a$$ 115 lb. malamute! hehe


Just don't let him get bigger than you or you're in trouble!!
I know, I had a dog that weighed more than I did, not pretty!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> Just don't let him get bigger than you or you're in trouble!!
> I know, I had a dog that weighed more than I did, not pretty!


Don't worry he's not getting any bigger, I'll make sure of it. LOL! :tongue:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm not going to lie, I assumed you were a guy too because of your sig. pic.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I knew mall was a woman the first time she posted, I can just tell :wink:

I don't know why, but I am usually accurate with assuming who is a woman and who is a man, just by the way they post and by their screen name!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i thought man too. because of siggy pic


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I knew mall was a woman the first time she posted, I can just tell :wink:
> 
> I don't know why, but I am usually accurate with assuming who is a woman and who is a man, just by the way they post and by their screen name!


same here.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

wow feeding a dog plants and veggies a strict vegetable diet is just not right at all!
Tell her a dogs teeth are designed for eating animal tissue. A dogs nutritional needs are for high amounts of protein and calcium which would make a vegetarian diet a very limited diet one that doesn't give the protein needed for the dog to allow for proper nutrition!

Maybe she should have bunnies or a guinea pig instead haha!


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> what does weighing 120 pounds have to do with cost wouldnt that make cost a big factor due to bigger appetite?
> shes probably one of those fools whothinks human vegetarians are healthy too.


hey hey hey. don't start with the human vegan diet. I am a vegetarian(leaning towards vegan tho) *claws come out* LOL. Meat makes me want to take a nap every time i eat it. 

Please lets not turn this into a human diet debate. And you guys think we veggies are the ones that enjoy picking fights. 


Now ON TOPIC, Vegan diets for dogs are ridiculous though. That lady needs a rat if she refuses to feed her carnivores proper food.


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> *I respect other member wishes but seeing that the mal is my favorite breed, I just have to say something because this really saddens me. Dogs need MEAT in their diet! A dog cannot thrive without meat. Unless your dog is allergic to meat, please, please provide it with such. Dogs were born as carnivores and should be treated that way. A dog with no meat in it's diet, will guaranteed have health deficiencies along the way. I am not trying to be mean here, just saying how carnivores should be fed.*
> 
> This is what I'm planning on replying with. Any suggestions or is this OK?



I would have been a lot ruder so I say post it. LOL.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Still no reply  I doubt I'm gonna get one!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Still no reply  I doubt I'm gonna get one!


can you send me the link in pm? im curious to read what they have to say. i dont want to post on the site, but i wanna see what these people think?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> can you send me the link in pm? im curious to read what they have to say. i dont want to post on the site, but i wanna see what these people think?


Just did :wink::wink:. If you look through the forum, they ask some of the most obvious, stupidest questions. I don't know why these people have dogs...


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

Ok..I've got a question for you all about Vegetarian dog foods. Please don't bash me...I do feed meat and meat based kibble. But, I have a dog with pretty severe allergies. This isn't my German Shepherd, but my Standard Schnauzer. My Vet wanted me to feed her Hill's Z/D Ultra for 10 to 12 weeks. She has now been eating it for only 2 weeks and she always acts like she is starving, even trying to eat gross, inedible things on our walks!
My Vet says that if I am strict with her on this diet (which I have been) then we will know if her allergies are from food.
I did ask about allergy testing, and she said they could do them (the blood test only, not the skin test) but, they are only approx. 50% accurate. If I wanted to do the skin testing I would have to take my dog to a dermatologist.
My Vet says that usually when a dog has food allergies it is to a meat protein. My dog has eaten just about every kind of meat, except for Kangaroo, Ostrich and a few other exotics. 
OK..now on to my question, finally! Should I try feeding her a Vegetarian dog food? She really, really, really loves vegetables. I can't open the vegetable drawer in my fridge without her circling like a buzzard.
I've read reviews from people that feed these foods to their allergy dogs with excellent results.

The Hill's has helped some of her symptoms, but not all of them. Of course it has only been 2 weeks.

Any advice??


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd be surprised if your dog has a meat allergy... From what I understand, that is very rare.

No scientific facts to back this up, but my own logic tells me that if your dog is trying to eat gross enedible things for the first time, she is probably lacking something in her diet. And she is proably lacking a LOT of things if she has been eating science diet for a while.

You might try feeding a limited ingredient diet such as California Natural in order to isolate the problem ingredient. 

Richelle


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

Believe me, I have tried limited ingredient diets for months at a time. I've fed Sweet Potato & Venison, Duck & Potato, Salmon Sensitive Skin and Stomach and of course other foods that are not limited ingredients. Her allergies didn't start until she was close to 1 1/2 years old. She has only been eating the Hill's Rx food for 2 weeks, though. I raised her on Royal Canin, because it was the only food that didn't give her gas, maybe I should go back to that, she didn't have allergies then, just a little dandruff.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I'd be surprised if your dog has a meat allergy... From what I understand, that is very rare.
> 
> No scientific facts to back this up, but my own logic tells me that if your dog is trying to eat gross enedible things for the first time, she is probably lacking something in her diet. And she is proably lacking a LOT of things if she has been eating science diet for a while.
> 
> ...


I would tend to agree. Khan has been my problem child with kibble. Have you tried different meat/protein in only kibble form? Take it from someone who has just run the gamete down the kibble isle. It may not be the protein. Have you tried feeding canned chicken/turkey (from the tuna fish isle) and still had a problem? Again the reason I ask is because I have just gone thru this. Khan was tolerant of the canned chicken/turkey and rice I made him; but when put on Cal Nat chicken & rice kibble, NOT good. As it turns out, Khan was allergic to Flax/Flaxseed. Which happened to be in EVERY kibble I tried. Once that was eliminated he was much better. Almost every treat has it in it too. (don't forget to look at the ingredients of those too) I only know of 2 brands that do not have Flax. Canidae Grain Free Salmon based, and Orijen.
My vet thought that he would need to be on food for IBS, or some other intestinal issues. I refused to believe it was a "health" issue. It was only thru my willingness to not give up and be somewhat of a detective to figure this out.

On the allergy testing, I too was looking into that. Now that I have found the culprit and he has not had the issues any more, I can save the $180 bucks! Yay!! My vet also gave me about the same % of accuracy.

Good luck. I hope this gives you something else to think of when evaluating your situation.


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the input Khan. I have fed all kind of foods, from fresh raw meat and bones, prepared raw, canned and dry from different brands and even dehydrated raw. I can't pinpoint what it is she is allergic to. This is why the Vet wanted me to do the Z/D for 12 weeks. 

She has been getting more goop in her eyes, well one eye, the last few days. I hope it's not the food. If her eyes get worse on the Z/D I am not sure I can keep her on it for the whole 12 weeks. She has always been fed good quality foods, whether they were fresh foods or dog food.

I might go ahead and ask for an allergy test, my Vet said that they would do it, I just needed to keep in mind that it is not entirely accurate. It might give me some guidelines as to whether her allergies are mostly food or environmental.


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

sorry i came onto this thread late. maybe the owner is a vegetarian and doesn't want to come in contact with meat products? that being said i don't believe dogs should be vegetarians though i do have quite a few friends (human) who are vegetarians and they are very healthy 

i believe evangers has a canned veggie dog food, here are the ingredients:

: WATER SUFFICIENT FOR PROCESSING, FRESH POTATOES, FRESH CARROTS, OATMEAL, SUNFLOWER OIL, PEAS, BROWN RICE, FRESH TOMATOES, FRESH AVOCADOS, FRESH BLUEBERRIES, FRESH CRANBERRIES, DRIED BREWERS YEAST, GUAR GUM, TAURINE, VITAMIN A ACETATE, VITAMIN D2 SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN E SUPPLEMENT, ASCORBIC ACID (SOURCE OF VITAMIN C), NIACIN SUPPLEMENT, d-CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT, THIAMIN MONONITRATE, PYRIODOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE, VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT, BIOTIN, FOLIC ACID, ZINC SULFATE, IRON SULFATE, MANGANESE SULFATE, COPPER SULFATE, CALCIUM IODATE AND SODIUM SELENITE.


and natural balance has a dry veggie dog food, here are the ingredients for that food:

Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Cracked Pearled Barley, Peas, Potato Protein, Canola Oil, Potatoes, Tomato Pomace, Vegetable Flavoring, Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Spinach, Parsley Flakes, Cranberries, L-Lysine, L-Carnitine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Kelp, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-2 Supplement, Folic Acid.

oh and i just looked and they now have a canned to go with that dry...basically the exact ingredients.

either way dogs aren't made to be vegetarians. 

i agree with you gia about doing the allergy test, it might help. i have a friend on another forum with a dog allergic to anything with salmon or salmon oil in it which limits her to a lot of food.

and my little guy used to have bad eye goop and then i started giving him bottled spring water and not tap water and the goopiness dropped almost completely.


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

Hi Oz'Mommy....I still have my allergy dog on the Z/D, her eyes are clearer than I have ever seen them! Also, her feet are almost 100% normal! The sores are healed and the inflammation is gone, she is no longer lame and running like a crazy dog on our hikes. 

If her symptoms continue to be held at bay for the next couple of months, than it is safe to assume her allergies are from food. I am going to take her back to the Vet, then, and discuss what I can do to safely transition her onto a more natural diet. I just hate to rock the boat and start back up with all her problems. 

I had always heard that actual food *allergies* were very rare, but I think I have one of those critters that has them. 

Oh, btw, the dog I'm talking about is not the GSD in my avatar, but my black standard schnauzer.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Gia said:


> Hi Oz'Mommy....I still have my allergy dog on the Z/D, her eyes are clearer than I have ever seen them! Also, her feet are almost 100% normal! The sores are healed and the inflammation is gone, she is no longer lame and running like a crazy dog on our hikes.
> 
> If her symptoms continue to be held at bay for the next couple of months, than it is safe to assume her allergies are from food. I am going to take her back to the Vet, then, and discuss what I can do to safely transition her onto a more natural diet. I just hate to rock the boat and start back up with all her problems.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the transition!!!

BTW, absolutely gorgeous schnauzer!!! They are so awesome. :biggrin:


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah if you have a food that is working on getting rid of her symptoms then i say stick with it a little longer. i know lots of people think the science diet vet diets are bad but they do serve a purpose. i hope things continue to go well!

beautiful schnauzer! they are such spunky dogs


----------

